# Is this Ailanthus?



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what this tree is? I think it's Ailanthus but not sure.


----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

I thought Ailanthus sunk beneath the sea eons ago?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (May 16, 2017)

Looks a bit like an ash tree to me but I'm no expert

@Mr. Peet might know.


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2017)

I looked it up on the leafsnap app, and the leaves look exactly the same as the tree of heaven they have listed. It's a neat app if you're into that kind of thing(who wouldn't be in to that kind of thing?).


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. I'll take a look at it. That's what I thought it was. A lot of people around here call it Lantis tree.


----------



## phinds (May 17, 2017)

Damn tree things. Bah Humbug.

Cut it down, mill out a plank, fine sand the end grain, take a well focused closeup, and THEN I'll tell you if it's ailanthus.

Damn tree things.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (May 17, 2017)

It is alantus here in Ohio. It was brought into this country as a yard tree. It turned into a weed tree. It has spread into the woods here in SEOhio and is almost impossible to eradicate. It produces million of seeds that are wind blown for some distance. Also called tree of heaven.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 17, 2017)

CWS said:


> Also called tree of heaven.


Sounds like it should be tree from hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2017)

Same here. Thought that's what it was. Just wanted to make sure. I know it's pretty soft, has anyone ever tried to turn it?


----------



## phinds (May 17, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Sounds like it should be tree from hell


Well, keep in mind where Satan started out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 17, 2017)

@Eric Rorabaugh Tree of Heaven is not a soft wood by any means. I've had the chance to try to work on some of it as a large specimen was removed from a local business park a few years ago. Large for business parks anyway, as the log was about 10 inches across. The wood was as hard as ash or white oak, and when it dried, it checked apart so badly it was essentially useless, which is characteristic of very hard woods that air dry in log form, such as some of the harder eucalyptus varieties we see a lot of here in So Cal.

If you can turn it green, i'm sure you can turn some really nice stuff with it based on its hardness. But i'm not sure how it would dry, if it wouldnt crack. But adhering to standard rough bowl drying methods, I think it's worth a shot! Turning would probably be the only way I'd try using this, if it's coming from a green tree.

It was very creamy white, and super hard, checked like crazy - that is how I remember Ailanthus.

Wood database has its Janka rating at 1420.

here's an interesting article I found about using fungus to keep them at bay.


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2017)

phinds said:


> Well, keep in mind where Satan started out.


Satan started as an Ailanthus tree?


----------



## Palaswood (May 17, 2017)

A-i-l-A-N-T-h-u-S actually contains the letters that spell S-A-T-A-N! 

creepy....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 17, 2017)

'Ghetto Palm' 'Tree of Heaven', a few other names not worth adding so won't to limit confusion. Treat it just like 'White ash' for your kiln cycle, BUT, double the time, and maybe lower your heat 15%. Sapwood does distort far worse than the 'ash' woods, but the heartwood is more stable. Quarter sawn helps greatly. I've only ever milled 1 over 36"DBH and a few 2 footers. Less than 16" DBH, I assume would have a lot of sapwood.

**!!**Be mindful, many folks have reactions to the sap and even the low level of oils in the leaves. There are several species in the genus Ailanthus, _Ailanthus altissima_ is the most common found and adaptable to the temperate USA. A few of the others have frost issues.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. I try to learn something new every day and this was mine for the day. It's true these things are a pest. I may try to harvest some and see what I can do.


----------

